
Is Ride Share the New LinkedIn? - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/05/nyregion/ride-share-uber-via-lyft-connections.html
======
jseliger
Strangely, I have also seen it claimed that Uberpool is the new Tinder:
[https://www.vogue.com/article/breathless-karley-sciortino-
ub...](https://www.vogue.com/article/breathless-karley-sciortino-uberpool)

